# Always a fan of Queen!!



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

If you're sitting at your computer feeling glum because you are not out in your motorhome click on the link below to put a smile on your face

http://users.pandora.be/stefdirrix/flash/queen.htm

Leapy

Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Nice one Leapy....truly funny....much better than that pr**t who has been cashing in on Freddy Mercury lately


----------

